# What is your favourite linux-based operating system?



## comXyz (Oct 28, 2014)

For me, it's Debian, how about you?


----------



## Geek (Oct 28, 2014)

I picked Ubu but iI go between it and Debian.  I think vpsBoard runs Debian as well.

As for Ubu...those born before 1990 should appreciate this.   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2dnfAJlUwo


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 28, 2014)

It depends.

Ubuntu for laptops and Debian for servers.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 28, 2014)

Been primarily a Debian user for almost 20 years.


----------



## fisle (Oct 28, 2014)

I love myself a good ol' Debian for servers. Desktops / laptops get some Arch Linux love from me though


----------



## MannDude (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm more familiar with the ways of Debian, and for that reason it's my first choice when setting up a new server for myself.


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Oct 28, 2014)

Slackware love anyone?


----------



## Geek (Oct 28, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Been primarily a Debian user for almost 20 years.


Story time!

The first provider I worked for (2001) was a purely Debian shop.  Talk about a baptism by fire ... I remember him talking about how he was sick of something in Potato and wanted to get his hands on Woody.  I didn't want to look like a _complete_ newb, and since I don't care how people want to live their lives, I ... well, thought he was referring to a person/nickname  and didn't say anything until a couple months later when it clicked what he was referring to.

I guess you could say I owe a lot of my career to Potato Woody.

Actually, He and I still talk sometimes and I found out that in April he sold off his client base and retired a very wealthy man....with his secretary at his side. Bittersweet when I heard ... I really wanted a hunk of those clients, and the "virtual-server.com" that would have been included. 

The HTML4/5 combo-site he made in 1995 and overhauled once more in '04 are still in production while the new owners migrate off the clients. 

Be prepared ... it has the 1995 cloud background in some spots.  

http://elaine.pcez.com/

http://elaine.pcez.com/spam/ -- the first "company websites" contribution.  Still in the author tag of the source. Don't even remember which WYSIWYG i used.

http://www.pcez.com/virtual/ -- the former "virtual-server.com" -- virtual servers that I don't think were actual virtual servers. By today's definition they sure weren't.

At least it looks like he got one last update in before i left...  

Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) mod_auth_kerb/5.3 PHP/5.2.6-1+lenny16 with Suhosin-Patch mod_python/3.3.1 Python/2.5.2 mod_ssl/2.2.9 OpenSSL/0.9.8g mod_perl/2.0.4 Perl/v5.10.0 

Anyhoo, putting the coffee down.


----------



## tonyg (Oct 28, 2014)

For servers: Debian

Laptop/Desktop: Linux Mint


----------



## k0nsl (Oct 28, 2014)

It all depends on what I have to deploy, but lately its been mostly Debian.

For work I'm currently stuck on a Windows 8.1 box, and strangely enough it doesn't suck. I hate to say it, but it just doesn't. I've had zero issues.

Then again, if I would've had a *nix based solution for the workstation I'd probably get more done, be more productive. Oh well  -_-

Right now I'm testing openSUSE 13.1 and might stick with it. We'll see


----------



## willie (Oct 28, 2014)

I've been using debian on servers and fedora on desktops, but had been thinking of going to a debian desktop as well, though dunno what to make of the systemd brouhaha (mostly on the server side).  If I were more hardcore I'd use Gentoo.  More recently Guix and its parent Nixos have been interesting, though I haven't gotten around to trying either.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 28, 2014)

Gentoo isn't so much for the hardcore, but the extreme OCD.  When I need very specific configurations or source builds, I'll pick Gentoo over Debian just for the level of customization available.  One huge advantage of Gentoo though - people find themselves too afraid to touch your comp


----------



## Francisco (Oct 28, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Gentoo isn't so much for the hardcore, but the extreme OCD.  When I need very specific configurations or source builds, I'll pick Gentoo over Debian just for the level of customization available.  One huge advantage of Gentoo though - people find themselves too afraid to touch your comp


When I want to piss off Fran*

Stupid Gentoo.

Francisco


----------



## comXyz (Oct 28, 2014)

It's vote result for now







@Geek http://elaine.pcez.com/spam/ this makes me remember my first HTML file...


----------



## Geek (Oct 28, 2014)

I was about 17.  I probably used Netscape Composer.


----------



## souen (Oct 28, 2014)

CentOS and Debian for servers. I have a laptop with Fedora and went with CentOS on servers when Fedora templates were unavailable depending on the provider. CentOS is well-supported by server scripts/tools,  Debian is great with small (<=128 MB) servers for making the most out of the allocated memory.


----------



## RLT (Oct 29, 2014)

Started with Slackware. Went to RedHat then Pink Fedora.


Somewhere in there started using Debian a lot. Desktop for my wife she loves SuSe / OpenSuSe.


Honestly though I prefer FreeBSD for most things.


----------



## comXyz (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow, there are some unix based systems I didn't know before. OpenSuSe looks awesome. I'm going to try it.


----------



## MartinD (Oct 29, 2014)

Cannot. Stand. FreeBSD.


CentOS all the way.


----------



## bizzard (Oct 29, 2014)

tonyg said:


> For servers: Debian
> 
> Laptop/Desktop: Linux Mint


Exactly the same setup I use. Have been using Debian in desktops too, but found Mint more polished.


----------



## Xeepi (Oct 29, 2014)

I would always go with Debian with dotdeb repository, just because I am a lazy man.


----------



## comXyz (Oct 29, 2014)

Xeepi said:


> I would always go with Debian with dotdeb repository, just because I am a lazy man.


Me too :lol:


----------



## sleddog (Oct 29, 2014)

I started on RedHat, then moved to CentOS when RedHat became none-free.

Then moved to Debian when CentOS was unable to provide an in-place upgrade from v.4 to v.5.

Now I'm gradually moving to Ubuntu LTS, for no reason other than its longevity. Most webservers now run 12.04 which is upgradeable to 14.04. I'll wait a couple years 'til all the bugs are worked out of that process (and 14.04)


----------



## hcjake (Oct 29, 2014)

Gentoo


----------



## AndrewM (Oct 29, 2014)

hcjake said:


> Gentoo


Man card issued.

Gentoo


----------



## Darwin (Oct 29, 2014)

I think my card is a pussy one - only using Ubuntu LTS since 2010.


----------



## 45ACP (Oct 29, 2014)

Debian mostly.


----------



## shunny (Oct 29, 2014)

Ubuntu these days because of the more updated packages than Debian. 

Had to configure something at work using RHEL / CentOS 7, dear god why did they change everything up I dont know. I mean come on -_-


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (Oct 29, 2014)

Used Slackware for years, and nowadays I just use Archlinux whenever possible. When I cant, then I pick either Ubuntu or Debian, in general.


----------



## AutoSnipe (Oct 30, 2014)

Well, i learnt on Centos back in the day... But i have nothing but Debian and Ubuntu based Servers where i can.. (except for my Nodes are all running Centos) 

But everything Personal is Running Ubuntu or Debian


----------



## comXyz (Oct 30, 2014)

Currently Debian has most votes.

So I think I will keep using Debian while people are moving to Ubuntu from Debian.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 30, 2014)

You shouldn't base your choice of OS on a popularity contest.  If you are new to *nix, and are looking for a place to start, going with the most popular is typically a good choice.  Otherwise, stick with the distro that you personally prefer, or are most comfortable with.  _Intimacy breeds proficiency_.


----------



## comXyz (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you @Aldryic C'boas.

I have used Debian since 2010, and only tested few other *nix os. I still love Debian, so I will continue with it.


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm a RedHat fanboy, although RHEL7 and Satellite are making me rethink my decision. LoL.


----------



## eva2000 (Oct 30, 2014)

CentOS / Oracle Linux


----------



## KMyers (Oct 31, 2014)

I have been using Ubuntu Gnome Edition for quite a while on my personal laptop/desktop as it "just works". For Servers, Debian and centOS are my distros of choice.


----------



## datarealm (Oct 31, 2014)

Certainly have nothing against other distros, but for servers we enjoy working with CentOS


----------



## Coastercraze (Oct 31, 2014)

I liked OpenSUSE and Mint for desktops. CentOS for servers and Debian is nice too.


----------



## Licensecart (Nov 1, 2014)

Centos & CloudLinux are my favourite, however for personal use it would be LinuxMint simply because Ubuntu which I used to love keeps trying to copy Windows UI and it's awful.


----------



## switsys (Nov 2, 2014)

AutoSnipe said:


> i learnt on Centos back in the day...


Haha, "back in the day"...


I started with SuSE, 'back in the day', LONG before they were bought by Novell 


But anyway, my present favourites are openSUSE, Debian (and a few of it's derivatives - such as Mint Debian, as a desktop system).


Gentoo is another favourite, and, again - for desktops - Arch Linux is growing on me, recently I've grown quite found of 'Manjaro'. I also use CentOS on a few servers.


----------



## AutoSnipe (Nov 2, 2014)

switsys said:


> Haha, "back in the day"...
> 
> 
> I started with SuSE, 'back in the day', LONG before they were bought by Novell


Although that was only in 2003 that they were bought out by Novell

I still remember the first version of Knoppix that came out.. IIRC you could run it from a 3.25 Floppy Disk =P.


----------



## switsys (Nov 3, 2014)

AutoSnipe said:


> Although that was only in 2003 that they were bought out by Novell
> 
> I still remember the first version of Knoppix that came out.. IIRC you could run it from a 3.25 Floppy Disk =P.


In this case - 'LONG before' means around 10 years.


I didn't mean to offend you in any way by laughing at 'back in the day', it just made me realize how EXTREMELY old I AM.


And, you're probably right, I've never tried Knoppix, so I wouldn't know.


I DO remember using floppy disks though, I used a lot of them... brrr. :lol:


----------



## datarealm (Nov 3, 2014)

Hmmm...  First install we ever did was Slackware iirc.  Of course RedHat didn't exist at the time.  And naturally we had to use floppies -- how else were we going to load the system?


----------



## camarg (Nov 3, 2014)

Started working with centos only. The last few years I'm using centos on cpanel servers only, the rest are based on debian. I'm slowly starting to build new servers on Ubuntu LTS instead of Debian because of it's longer support.


----------



## AuroraZero (Nov 3, 2014)

datarealm said:


> Hmmm...  First install we ever did was Slackware iirc.  Of course RedHat didn't exist at the time.  And naturally we had to use floppies -- how else were we going to load the system?


I remember when there was no magical "install" and it all ran off floppies. No there was no RedHat but there was Slackware. Still going strong today as well.

Love me some Slackware suppose I should back to work on my projects with it. Just been busy with outside things lately.


----------



## RockTBN (Nov 3, 2014)

CentOS - as we can run almost everything we need at a Linux server based on CentOS. Pretty clean and easy to use too


----------



## MartinD (Nov 4, 2014)

My OCD kicked in and I couldn't handle it any more... so I've updated the title with the correct spelling


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Nov 4, 2014)

CentOS


----------



## bullfrog3459 (Nov 4, 2014)

CentOS is good. I learned on Ubuntu 4.10 and Gentoo originally. Like old man Aldryic, i use Gentoo now for just simple OCD issues.


----------



## comXyz (Nov 4, 2014)

MartinD said:


> My OCD kicked in and I couldn't handle it any more... so I've updated the title with the correct spelling


Haha I cannot remember what is the old titile


----------



## switsys (Nov 5, 2014)

c1bl said:


> Haha I cannot remember what is the old titile


/../ orperating system /.../


----------



## NeyerWeb (Nov 6, 2014)

Ubuntu 14.04 as a server, Debian for desktops.


----------



## IceCream (Nov 10, 2014)

Arch for production servers, Gentoo for game-servers, Slackware for random shit (IRC) and FreeBSD for home PC.


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Nov 13, 2014)

Centos for the last 7+ years, but back in the mid 90's Slackware was where it was at for so long.


----------



## TierNet (Nov 14, 2014)

I prefer CentOS.. works like a charm!


----------



## raindog308 (Nov 14, 2014)

If I have a choice at all, I don't use Linux and prefer OpenBSD.

Why?  Well since you asked:


man pages are complete and accurate and they treat mistakes in them like serious bugs.  This alone is worth using OpenBSD.
also, man pages are man pages not stubs that point you at texinfo and blah blah blah
unparalleled record on security, though I would readily admit you can take Linux and make it very secure.  However, OpenBSD has many security features (both in the kernel and user-facing configurables) that Linux has not caught up to yet.  securelevel is one I particularly like - set your logs to append-only/firewall rules to immutable/etc., then switch securelevel so no one can change those settings without rebooting.
no systemd  
it's more of the environment I learned back when I was first using Unix in the SunOS 4 days - one environment, not pieced together from a dozen projects.  i.e., the source code for the entire OS is one tree, not a bunch of knitted-together projects with inconsistencies.
everything just works
the release songs are a lot better than the Linux distro release songs...wait...you Linux people...you don't even get a free song when a new version of your distro is released!?!?
Not that I hate Linux or anything - this is just my preference.

If I have to use Linux, then


CentOS if it's going to run some commercial app because they tend to support CentOS best
If I have a choice, Debian but only because I've used it long enough that I've memorized all its quirks - then again, I could say the same thing about CentOS.
VPS providers tend to always have these, and they are also the most google-support-desk easy.  Ubuntu is another competitor there but I don't usually use Linux on the desktop (I know it can be a server too).

I ran Slackware in the floppy years, then Gentoo for years.  Might go back to it if you weird Linux people are going to keep up with this "we want svchost.exe!" systemd nonsense  :lol:


----------



## OpticServers (Nov 27, 2014)

I have always used CentOS and never really had any issues with it, so I do not really have an opinion on any of the other Unix based Operating systems xD


----------



## dkstanson (Nov 30, 2014)

For desktop: Ubuntu is my favorite

For server or VPS: Centos is my choice


----------



## Imam86 (Dec 1, 2014)

I always choose Debian on the order page.


----------



## SentinelTower (Dec 4, 2014)

Debian is my favourite for servers.

For desktop, I like Ubuntu as it supports a lot of hardware without much effort.


----------



## yylzcom (Dec 4, 2014)

Servers and private job: Debian

For entertaiment and day job: windows 7


----------



## stim (Dec 6, 2014)

Ubuntu on the Servers, Crunchbang on the laptops.


----------

